
PRE Launch – Looking for feedback on findamaker.io before moving forward - mydnic
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/pre-launch-looking-for-feedback-on-findamaker-io-before-moving-forward-17672603db
======
crankylinuxuser
Seems like this dropped the ball on also asking for help on open source
projects too.

I get that you charge when people make money. You're trying to carve a niche
out for yourself. But open up the floodgates to the nonprofits, and you would
have easy had masses of people.

But you still end up with a specific problem - once I know the contact, you
provide no value added service.

Good luck.

~~~
mydnic
"once I know the contact, you provide no value added service" isn't that the
case for every job board ?

Not trying to target open source projects at all here

~~~
crankylinuxuser
> "once I know the contact, you provide no value added service" isn't that the
> case for every job board ?

Well, yeah. But there's ways to entice people in using your service. Value
added kind of stuff.

> Not trying to target open source projects at all here

Pity. You'd get a lot of people using the site for open source projects. I'm
guessing for $59 people aren't going to want to bite. Id have never heard of
you if it werent for me reading HN [new].

Open source gets good geek cred. Good business plan for money makers means you
have a good success.

